# Budgie Wing Twitch



## Ilagwen (Jun 18, 2015)

About a week ago I noticed that my young male budgies wings were twitching. I contacted a vet, who said that she thought he was low on calcium. For the last week I have been doing everything I can to get calcium into his diet, including calcium drops in his water and on his food, lots of celery and broccoli and making sure he has the right vitamins in order to absorb the calcium. He is young, about 4 months old, and he doesn't seem totally sure of how to eat the broccoli and celery yet. I have cut both up into tiny pieces to make it easy for him, and have also stuck different sizes around his cage to keep it interesting for him. However, he is still twitching occasionally throughout the day. He is happy and healthy, he sings and flies around, he is interested in us and comes over when we talk to him.

I love him very much and I'm starting to get worried - could his wing twitching mean something else? Does it really take a while for calcium to be absorbed? I've read how complicated it can be for a budgie to absorb calcium. If there is anything more I can do please let me know, I just want him to be happy. :budgie:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Natural sunlight, avian UV light's, will help your bird to absorb the calcium. Many of our folk's here also recommend Soluvite D to help do the same thing...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

I'm sorry to hear your little budgie is low on calcium.
As Randy indicated, having Vitamin D is essential for the body to be able to absorb the calcium. It will take a bit of time for the supplements you are giving him to reverse the deficiency. Until his body has absorbed enough to bring the levels up to "normal" his symptoms will probably continue. If you have specific concerns, I would suggest making a list of them and giving your vet a call to go over the list and ensure you are doing everything recommended. :hug:

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

I'm looking forward to hearing all about your budgie and hopefully seeing some pictures hoto: soon!!

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/55420-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html 
Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Didoushkaya (May 18, 2015)

I hope your little one recovers soon. Please keep us posted.

(And welcome to the forum)


----------

